# Khái niệm sữa công thức, sữa bột



## babyhouselove22145 (29/3/21)

*Khái niệm sữa công thức, sữa bột*
*1. Sữa công thức (sữa bột) là gì?*
*1.1 Khái niệm sữa công thức (sữa bột):*

Sữa công thức hay còn được gọi là sữa bột trẻ em là một sản phẩm được sản xuất ở dạng bột khô, thực hiện bằng cách bốc hơi sữa tươi sau đó để khô ráo và nghiền nhỏ, tán thành bột mịn. Khi sữa trở thành bột khô sẽ dễ dàng bảo quản lâu hơn. Sữa bột sử dụng như một loại thực phẩm và đem lại nhiều giá trị dinh dưỡng cao.







*1.2 Sử dụng sữa công thức (sữa bột):*

Sữa bột luôn là một sự lựa chọn tinh tế của các mẹ bỉm, sữa bột thân thiện với môi trường, chiếm ít không gian bảo quản và thời gian sử dụng được lâu


Sữa bột khác với những loại sữa thông thường khác vì phải mất nhiều thời gian pha hơn và các mẹ phải làm chính xác theo cách hướng dẫn sử dụng. Sữa bột sau khi mở nắp có thể sử dụng trong vòng một tháng, phù hợp với trẻ đang bú mẹ và cần được bổ sung thêm sữa ngoài. 







*2. Cách chọn sữa bột sao cho đúng?*

Các mẹ cần quan tâm những tiêu chí khi chọn sữa công thức cho bé gồm dinh dưỡng cung cấp, độ tuổi và giá thành.

*2.1 Sữa dành cho trẻ sơ sinh đến 6 tháng tuổi*

Có nhiều loại sữa dành cho bé sơ sinh, đây là độ tuổi cần nguồn dinh dưỡng cao vì vậy chúng ta cần lựa chọn sữa sao cho phù hợp


Đối với những bé sơ sinh mẹ nên tìm những dòng sữa có chứa nhiều vitamin, protein, khoáng chất cần thiết…







*2.2 Sữa dành cho trẻ 6 tháng đến 1 tuổi*

Giai đoạn này bé bắt đầu ăn dặm, khoảng thời gian này bé chưa thích nghi được với những món ăn khác ngoài sữa, nên nguồn dinh dưỡng từ sữa rất cần biết, đặc biệt là canxi để hỗ trợ hệ xương và răng. 


Ngoài ra bé cần một chế độ ăn dặm đa dạng, đầy đủ 4 nhóm thực phẩm : chất béo, chất đạm, chất xơ, tinh bột.

*2.3 Sữa dành cho trẻ 1 tuổi trở lên*

Khi bé trên 1 tuổi, bé cần được ăn những thực phẩm phong phú để nhận được những chất dinh dưỡng nhưng sữa vẫn là thực phẩm thiết yếu của bé. 


Sữa cho bé trên 1 tuổi cần được cung cấp DHA, vitamin E tự nhiên, Lutein, Taurin, Canxi, Omega 3.


----------



## Tâm Phan (29/3/21)

Mình thấy nhiều người cứ khuyên không cho con uống sữa bột, vậy trường hợp mẹ không có sữa thì ko cho uống sữa bột thì uống gì?


----------



## babyhouselove22145 (30/3/21)

Tâm Phan nói:


> Mình thấy nhiều người cứ khuyên không cho con uống sữa bột, vậy trường hợp mẹ không có sữa thì ko cho uống sữa bột thì uống gì?


 Sữa mẹ tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh, nhưng nếu trong trường mẹ bé không có sữa thì bạn vẫn cho bé kèm theo sữa bột, nhưng sữa bột phải có thương hiệu nổi tiếng an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ khi sử dụng. Hộp sữa phải đảm bảo không phải hàng nhái hàng giả, nhận biết bằng cách mẹ quét mã vạch trên hộp sữa nhé!


----------

